# Clavamox dosage



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

My cat was prescribed Clavamox for a possible upper respiratory infection (the vet suspects allergies but prescribed the antibiotic just in case).
The dosage they prescribed is 125mg twice per day, but I read online that the dosage should be 62.25 mg. for a cat. Does anyone have experience with this? Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Our cat just finished a round of clavamox. I know it was two pills a day (one morning, one night) but I'm not sure on the actual dosage, sorry. She finished the pills yesterday and we took out the trash already today, so I can't even go looking for the wrapper.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

wait, cancel that. I found the bill from the vet.  They gave us 14 pills, 62.25 mg, each, so she was getting 124.5 mg per day.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Plumbs Veterinary Drug Handbook shows variable dosing possibilities:


the "standard" dosing you referenced, 62.5mg twice daily
other dosings calculated by body weight (10 and 20 mg/kg) twice and three times daily
If I were faced with this, I'd probably start with one tablet for now - and speak with the Vet/clinic in the morning.

Remember, it's a good idea to add a probiotic into the mix when cats get antibiotics. The drug can wreak havoc on the gut bacteria and diarrhea is the result.

Also, never "dry pill" a cat....more here: Pilling Cats and Erosive Esophagitis by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

The Plumb's reference that Stryker mentioned is the standard med dosing guide used by veterinarians. As she noted, Plumb's offers several dosing options, depending on the condition being treated. Even at the *highest *recommended dosage, a 10 lb cat shouldn't be getting more than 90mg per dose (2-3 times daily). Of course, if your cat is heavier or lighter than 10 lbs, the dose would have to be adjusted accordingly. The 125mg dose your cat was prescribed (2-3 times daily) would be the MAXIMUM dose recommended for a 14 lb cat, with 62.25mg (2-3 times daily) being the MINIMUM dose recommended for the same weight cat.

All of the Clavamox dosing recommendations in Plumb's are for 2-3 times daily, which indicates that the med has a short half-life in the body. For that reason, I would NOT recommend giving it only once daily. If you feel your cat was prescribed too high a dose for her weight and you can't get in touch with a vet immediately to confirm the dosage, it would be safer to continue to give a smaller dose twice daily than to give it just once a day.

Oh, and I agree with Stryker about the probiotic. It would be a very good idea to give a probiotic daily while your cat is taking Clavamox and for a week afterwards. Also, Clavamox is notorious for causing GI upset. You can minimize that effect by making sure that your cat has food in her stomach immediately BEFORE giving the med.

Laurie


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

My kitty Scout just finished a 7 day round of Clavamox. He was on 125 mg twice a day, but he is 18 pounds. If your cat is an average sized cat, I would say that dosage is pretty high for him/her. How much does your kitty weigh. Scout had _completely _liquid diarrhea for the first several days on it. As Laurie mentioned, definitely give your kitty a probiotic. Scout's poop finally started firming up after about 5 days on it, and finally went back to normal after about a week.


----------

